# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة قناة الافلام المغربية TnT

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  *شفرة قناة الافلام  المغربية من باقة TnT* *21 درجة شرقا* *على قمر**Eutelsat W6 @ 21.6° East* * اسم القناة * *AFLAM TV  MOROCCO**  القمر* *Eutelsat W6* * التردد**11651**V* *  15710 * * النظام* *Biss**   الشفرة*  *KEY : 1a 2b 3c 81 4d 5e 6f 1a*  *
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## nawad

مشكور اخي على التوضيحات

----------


## هيما وبس

thnxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## adam-hic

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

تسلم يغالي شكرا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي

----------


## esmial

عمل رررائع 
شكررررررر

----------


## esmial

على اي قمر هذه القناة

----------


## smirnove

شكررررررر

----------


## bbrhoom

شكراااا جزيلااا

----------

